# Lowe 1448MT VS Alumacraft 1448



## FiveAlive (Nov 11, 2011)

I have little time to choose between a Lowe 1448Mt and a flatbottom Alumacraft 1448. I will use the boat in small to medium-size lakes with TROLLING MOTOR ONLY. I am doubtful about chosing between flatbottom and mod-v. alumacraft's 1448 gives you a little more space cause its bow is square while lowe 1448 mt is like a triangle. the flatbottom one is also more stable, but i think that the mod-v is best for windy conditions (choppy water with waves). do you think that the flatbottom 1448 would be ok for 20 inch waves? I almost never find those situations, but it could be a possibility. What do you suggest me? please help me, I have only 2 days to chose.
Please answer me. thanks


----------



## Greer (Nov 11, 2011)

Whenever your choosing between 2 boats there doesn't seem a bad choice. Your getting a boat right............congratulations. Myself, I'm partial to the v hull. I've had both types, and in rough water the v handles it better. It cuts through instead on riding on top of the waves. A flat bottom is fine riding down wind, but into the wind it can pound you like crazy. Just my 2 cents worth. Good luck.........Happy Veteran's Day.


----------



## G Lap (Nov 11, 2011)

Just an idea . . . but take a look at *Weldbilt* boats too. I was just comparing and shopping for a new boat as well. I was about to buy a Lowe 1648 semi vee, then I found Weldbilt. I was able to get a 1648 semi-vee Weldbilt in a thicker gauge aluminum for almost the exact same price as the Lowe. Weldbilt boats are welded too. The Lowe has a .072 gauge hull, while the Weldbilt has a .100 gauge hull. I have only had it for a short while, but it seems like a heavy duty piece of aluminum. 

With that being said, the Lowe boats seem to be well made and I'm sure you will be happy with whichever boat you get. Good luck.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Nov 12, 2011)

At trolling motor speeds, doubt you can tell difference between modv and flat. If you were powering with outboard, I'd probably go modv. Sounds like the flat has better space for your use.


----------



## harleyhf (Nov 12, 2011)

F.Y.I. - Switched from fishing buddys Tracker 1542 short shaft to a Lowe L1448MT Mod-Vee Long Shaft when we changed to a long shaft Four Stroke. Wow, what a difference a wide mod-vee makes! Prefer now to fish in a tall transom Mod-Vee for windy rough water, particularly because the slight sharp-vee keel allows the boat to track in a true line while underway - better than just the pressed-rounded ribs, less lateral blow-off course - you might like that too.

Lowe offered the 1448 and 1448M in 15 inch or 20 inch transoms (becomes L1448T or L1448MT.) When we got the new Four Stroke, we were talked into a 20" transom, 5" taller than standard, for rougher water because then the boat had high 20"-21" sides all the way around, and the vee bow deflects waves and spray down better. 

Remember, Lowe will let you select either a both Mod-V hull & bow -or- Flatbottom hull and flat bow, by selecting either L1448T or L1448MT , as "M" stands for Modified-Vee and "T" stands for 20" tall transom versus the absence of a "T" is 15" transom for short shaft motors.

We like the 7 ribs are substantial and go way up the sides. also like the 0.072" metal all around, andyet only weights in at circa 260 lbs.


----------



## FiveAlive (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your sugestions...
I would prefer the flatbottom one cuz it gives me more space, moreover the bow bench of lowe is REALLY high, so I should deck my boat high and that means to expose myseft to wind and less stability, too. But I just wanna be sure that soon or later if I find myself in the middle of some 20" waves I won't regret to have bought a mod-v instead of a flatbottom. It's only about comparing advantages with disadvantages... Monday I'll have to choose. All further suggestions are welcome!


----------



## FiveAlive (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll go with Flatbottom. I think it gives me a lot of extra space, almost like a 15 foot mod-v. Plus it is a lot more stable, especially in the front. Moreover, like Fuzzygrub said, I don't think there will be a lot of difference at trolling motor speeds.


----------

